# DuMOR Horse feed experiences



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Too heavy on the ground peanut hulls.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I give it to my gelding but i will say im not a huge fan. If i wasn't giving it just to give him his supplements I would definitely be lookin for something else. However he only gets a small scoop just enough to disguise his supplements.


----------



## Midnite711 (May 30, 2014)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> I give it to my gelding but i will say im not a huge fan. If i wasn't giving it just to give him his supplements I would definitely be lookin for something else. However he only gets a small scoop just enough to disguise his supplements.


Why were you not a huge fan?


----------



## Midnite711 (May 30, 2014)

squirrelfood said:


> Too heavy on the ground peanut hulls.


That was a concern I had since this is the first feed that I am considering that even uses peanut hulls. What is the difference? Is it worse than corn or other things like soy?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

It took a LOT of convincing and mixing to get my gelding to eat it for one (didn't want to put him on senior as he really didn't need it and it was more expensive) and i've had friends use it before with no real results or change from feeding it which can be a good thing haha it is just why I would not look at it for adding weight or any other reason besides covering up supplements. There are absolutely better options out there but for the price and since it lasts me about a month and a half each bag it serves its purpose.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

They provide crude fiber, are not readily digestible (read that what goes in mostly comes out) and because they are produced underground can be contaminated with mycotoxins. In the south cheap and easy to add to feeds as fiber source. Not saying it is good or bad. My crew won't touch it. DH has bought it in a pinch and they not only turned their noses but walked away from it.


----------



## Midnite711 (May 30, 2014)

What would you suggest for a hard keeper then, that isn't going to cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Nutrena 12% is a better feed for about the same price.


----------



## Midnite711 (May 30, 2014)

Even though it has less protein and fiber?


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

What good is protein and fiber if its in a form the horse can't use well? I have used both feeds and the Nutrena worked MUCH better.


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have used Dumor Equistages with my 15 yo thoroughbred, 16 yo Percheron, and 7 yo Quarter Horse for about 2 years now and have all three have maintained their weight very well. We also use shredded beet pulp. the Thoroughbred is the only one that's a hard keeper, and he has done quite well with the dumor. I have nothing but positives to say about it.


----------

